# 14 ft Jon boat 15 HP Yamaha 2 stroke



## texasGG (Mar 12, 2007)

Ok my cousin has a 14 ft river boat with a 15 HP Yamaha motor on it for sale. The motor on this boat is really good. She bought the motor a few years ago from a close family friend that owned an outboard motor repair shop. She had told him she was looking for a really good motor if one ever came available. He called and told her he had a very nice Yamaha that he had gone through completely and it had very few hours and was in basically new condition even though it was a few years old. She bought it to put on this boat. It starts very easily, it runs great, it’s almost to fast with just one person in the boat! Anyway no worries at all about this motor. The trailer is older but has been completely re-done. It has a brand new axle, brand new hubs, new tires, new running boards, new lights, and a new winch. The boat is a standard 14 ft Jon boat, Quachita. The boat has some damage to the outside of the front of the boat but does not affect the boats performance. It is hardly noticeable from inside the boat. The boat does not leak. This a great river boat ready to fish for the right person. The price is a fair price, she is not trying to gouge anyone, she is 74 years old and has only put about three hours of use on this boat since she bought the motor so has decided to get rid of it. No other reason. Asking $2,995 and is pretty firm on the price. Serious inquires please call her son Jason at 979-885-9127.


----------

